# Help! Accidental breeding of 8 mnth old ND



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Well I didn’t think it would happen to me but it did! Was moving does around and some how one of the bucks got into the pen where I didn’t want him! My 8 month old doeling from last kidding that I held back, has clearly been in heat this week, so of course I turn around and my buck had already mounted her‍♂‍♂. She is 25, maybe 30 lbs right now, about the same frame size as my smallest doe but just hasn’t bulked up yet. Very bad or just worrisome??


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Are both the same breed? I'm assuming Nigerian with the weight. Up to you if you let her carry the pregnancy or abort. We aren't physically looking at her. There are good reasons to let the pregnancy progress and good reasons to terminate. There are plenty of pregnancies that turn out just fine but then there are those that don't end well.


----------



## goatblessings (Jan 6, 2015)

If you think she may have a hard time, narrow hips, mental immaturity, narrow chest, etc. I would go ahead and lute her. Better a healthy mom than one you may lose due to complications.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Both are the same breed, Nigerian, and thankfully it was my smaller buck who I bred to two small does last year that kidded without an issue. If we decided to abort how do you go about that. She had a wide rear end and good width between her hips and pins


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

I’d get a shot of lute from your vet. You give it 11-14 days after breeding.

As a Nigerian breeder, a 8 month old kid that is only 25-30lbs is small. She could have slower maturing genetics, but my 7 month old ND’s are 40-45+ lbs and they are still to immature to be bred (they are triplets and quads) No way I’d risk it with your doeling.

As some of the other posters said, sometimes they come through fine, other times they don’t. I’ve intentionally bred kids and had them kid at 13 months, but they had the weight, size, capacity, and width. From your description, it doesn’t sound like your doe has that kind of maturity yet.


----------



## IHEARTGOATS (Jun 14, 2016)

Can you post a picture, and an exact weight?
I have bred at 8 months old with no issue, but my 8 month old kids are all larger than 25-30 lbs. More like 45 lbs. We are breeding several of our spring kids this fall.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Just weighed her, she is 34lbs. That's her next to my smallest doe who is almost 2 .


----------



## MadCatX (Jan 16, 2018)

Pretty go-tees though.


----------



## Goat Whisperer (Dec 3, 2018)

Hard to get a size scale, but I'm leaning towards lute anyway. 
Many breeders use it every year without issue (to sync heats, induce labor, and terminate pregnancy). It's very inexpensive, unless your vet charges a hug markup. 

I do tend to be a worrier though. I just don't think I could take the risk.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Goat Whisperer said:


> Hard to get a size scale, but I'm leaning towards lute anyway.
> Many breeders use it every year without issue (to sync heats, induce labor, and terminate pregnancy). It's very inexpensive, unless your vet charges a hug markup.
> 
> I do tend to be a worrier though. I just don't think I could take the risk.


I will call the vet next week, doubt they will be open the rest of this week, and see if they will let me pick the shot up from them, they are usually pretty good about that stuff and fairly cheap. Only charge me 140 to come to the house and preg check 4 does last year


----------



## mariella (Feb 23, 2017)

I would mostly be worried about her rejecting her babies when she has them. If the older small doe does well with kidding I wouldn't worry too much about the younger doe. If she was mine I would let her have them.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

mariella said:


> I would mostly be worried about her rejecting her babies when she has them. If the older small doe does well with kidding I wouldn't worry too much about the younger doe. If she was mine I would let her have them.


I guess the way I weighed it out in my mind is that she has 5 months to put on weight and grow a little bit. The fetus does most of its growing in the last two months so she may put on another 10lbs and a little size in the next 5 months, although I think she will have a small frame either way. On the other hand, she doesn't do enough growing and we either have to do a c-section or we loose her. Leaning towards aborting because I really don't want to loose her because I made a stupid mistake and wasn't paying attention to wether or not I fully closed a gate. They always the chance that the breeding didn't take, because when I turned around and yelled at the buck she tucked her but down and ran but we all know how fast and potent these fellas are


----------



## Texas Skyz (Sep 27, 2019)

Lute if you want to be extra safe but I'll be honest, I've had some oops breedings and I just let them ride out. Youngest I have had a doe kid was 11 months old.. OOPS, yes she got bred at 6 months. I've had this happen a couple of times over the last 10 years and they have always been fine. These does have all been around 30 lbs at breeding. Kidding hormones will give the doe a natural growth spurt. Remember she still has 5 months of growing to do.

At 8 months old, I'd personally just let things be but that is ME and on MY management. 

Ideally, I breed most young does around 9 - 10 months old anyways so 8 months isn't pushing it too much.

If you decide to let things play out as it just be careful not to overfeed her in the first 3 months. A steady diet close to what she's been on. You can really start to add on more in the last month. Once she kids she will need a really steady milking diet so the drain of milking and feeding kids doesn't slow her down but that goes with most does in milk anyways. I Treat my yearling FF the same as my Seniors once they are in milk.

* KNOCK ON WOOD * We've never had a C-Section in our herd in 10 years but that is under my management.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Texas Skyz said:


> Lute if you want to be extra safe but I'll be honest, I've had some oops breedings and I just let them ride out. Youngest I have had a doe kid was 11 months old.. OOPS, yes she got bred at 6 months. I've had this happen a couple of times over the last 10 years and they have always been fine. These does have all been around 30 lbs at breeding. Kidding hormones will give the doe a natural growth spurt. Remember she still has 5 months of growing to do.
> 
> At 8 months old, I'd personally just let things be but that is ME and on MY management.
> 
> ...


Thank you for sharing your insight with me, always nice to come on here and collect decades of knowledge in a few hours! I am definitely uneasy about it especially if by freak chance we are not home when she kids. I think at this point I might just run it by the vet and see what his opinion is. I will take the weekend to think it over I suppose, my mind is telling me there is a 90% chance she will be just fine, it's the 10% that will keep me up at night come April.


----------



## Paul Randall (Apr 8, 2019)

Update, contacted the vet last week and got the lute shot for her. Vet recommended a three day course for her. She is doing well, hasn’t slowed her Down at all! Thanks everyone


----------

